# I would like to see a "Sleep timer" function added to tivo



## msimmons55 (Sep 28, 2005)

I know both of my tvs have the functionality but I don't want to have the extra remote just for that functionality.
Maybe it can have the option to tell it, for example, turn off the tv in 60 mins and when the time is up give the:
"TiVo is about to turn off the television"
-Turn off as scheduled
-Do not turn off

thoughts?


----------



## HotStuff2 (Feb 21, 2005)

TiVo doesn't control the power to your TV.  How would it send the command? (Hint: it wouldn't.)

Get the Logitech Harmony 880 remote. It replaced ALL my remotes (TV, TiVo, A/V receiver, DVD player, Xbox DVD player, and the X10 controller too), and now all I have is one remote. Problem solved.


----------



## msimmons55 (Sep 28, 2005)

good point, I was thinking about the tivo remote controling the tv power but the ir cant travel from the tivo to the remote to tell it to then tell the tv to turn off. :doh:


----------



## half.italian (Mar 11, 2006)

I have a sleep function on my tivo!

I set a manual recording for every night at 2 am to a channel that has no signal. When tivo goes to that channel, it mutes the sound and leaves a minimally offensive blue screen that allows me to sleep through the night without hearing infomercials.

Kinda cheesy, but it works for me.


----------



## GunnerGA (Apr 5, 2011)

Tivo need to permit reprogramming on various unused buttons on the remote to send out the same signal that the TV's remote send when the Sleep button is depressed. This is no more complicated that the volume, mute or power buttons. Hotstuff was simply being a jerk in his answer (and wrong as well).

TiVo, permit programming of a button (ie the AV button) to send the sleep signal to the tv... PLEASE. This is widely used and without, requires multiple remotes on numerous subscribers' nightstands. Thanks


----------

